

Amazon as an Antidote to Life Inside the High Technology Bubble - onedev
https://www.redfin.com/blog/2015/08/amazon-as-an-antidote-to-life-inside-the-high-technology-bubble.html#.VdkxF1NViko

======
imh
Jesus christ, is the argument here, "You're all paid too much and don't
deserve it. Let's push you harder?" There's a huge difference between pushing
ourselves and what we're hearing about Amazon.

------
rspeer
Author: Tech people aren't suffering like most of the rest of the world is.

Me: Okay...

Author: Good thing Amazon is here to fix that!

Me: Wait, no. That's not actually good.

Author: Work is the only way to be a better human being!

Me: WTF is wrong with you?

------
nickpsecurity
I totally agree. My experience working for companies with low margins showed
they were able to stretch whatever they had very far. Many were way too
conservative compared to Amazon. They were hesitant to take chances even when
it made sense, like proven by other firms. However, they get stuff done and
many stuck around for 100+ years. I've yet to see a Silicon Valley firm get
closed to doing that.

And, no, IBM doesn't count: more like a profitable version of a traditional
firm with excellent government connections on top of that. Microsoft also an
exception in the data. Oracle and SAP come closer in terms of success plus
probability of duplicating it. Yet, they don't run like the firms that make
Hacker News often. So, although I don't push their model, I think a
combination of the old wisdom and modern innovation can go a long way.

